# Corned Venison



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

It's only a couple weeks until St Patrick's Day, time for corned beef and cabbage. 









Any wild game can be corned; elk and moose are best, deer and antelope also work well. Don't forget birds like geese, swan, turkey and crane. The breasts of these big birds make moist and tasty corned meat. The curing process is similar to Pastrami but cooking corned meat is quite different.

Here's how to make *Corned Venison*:

*Meat:*
Any big game will work. Use the big roasts off the shoulder or rump. Trim off the silver skin and most of the fat. A trimmed elk or moose brisket works well.

*Brine:*
3 - 5 lb roast
6 tbsp - Morton's Tenderquick cure
1 tsp - garlic powder
3 tbsp - pickling spice
1/3 cup - brown sugar
2 1/2 quarts - water

*Curing Instructions:*
Mix cure, garlic & sugar with ½ qt of water in a pot and bring to a boil.
Add the other 2 quarts of water mix well and set aside to cool.
When cooled, inject about 1 to 2 cups of the solution into the roast.
Put the meat and the rest of the brine solution in a 1-gallon Ziploc bag.
Make sure all of the air is squeezed out of the bag.
Store in a 40° fridge for 10 to 14 days.









Remove the meat from the bag, rinse and then drain.

*Cooking Instructions:*
Place the pickling spice in a bag made from a 6" x 6" piece of cheesecloth.
Put the cured meat and the spice bag in a pot and add enough water to cover the meat.
Simmer for 1 hour, change the water and then simmer for 2 hours more or until the meat is tender.
Drain and rinse the meat. Save the spice bag.

Use the corned meat and the spice bag in your favorite corned beef recipe 
or: 
Refrigerate overnight and then slice deli thin for sandwiches, just like from the Deli.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Corned Elk and Cabbage


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Garnish with a few clover leafs and it's the perfect Irish meal !

Looks good.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

Yum


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

bump...


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

gdog said:


> bump...


Thanks. I was on the road and had corned BEEF and cabbage at a restaurant. They didn't have any corned ELK...geeze.

Erin go bragh.

.


----------



## massmanute (Apr 23, 2012)

'Goob,

Where did you learn all this stuff?


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

massmanute said:


> 'Goob,
> 
> Where did you learn all this stuff?


I don't know, some things are just the way I was brought up, other things are new. I come from meat country full of all the European ethnic groups with their cool ma and pa butcher shops and delis.

Just do it and don't be afraid of failures, be afraid to throw something away, or admit it doesn't taste good.

We didn't have the internet or lame TV cooking shows. Somehow we got by. We shared our recipes and our bounty. Sharing, not competing, is a better way to learn. In all fairness to the internet it holds an unlimited amount of cooking information and I have gleaned much from it.

There's 3 kinds a people:
Those that do things,
Those that don't do things,
And those that talk about doin' things.

Just do it man! 

.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Geeze, this thread reminds me of corned moose brisket. Man, corned moose brisket is the best!!

uh....a little tough though 

.


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

What's the difference between pickled and corned when speaking of meat?


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Cooky said:


> What's the difference between pickled and corned when speaking of meat?


Pickled meat has vinegar in it.

.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> I don't know, some things are just the way I was brought up, other things are new. I come from meat country full of all the European ethnic groups with their cool ma and pa butcher shops and delis.
> 
> Just do it and don't be afraid of failures, be afraid to throw something away, or admit it doesn't taste good.
> 
> ...


I have a lot of sausage and meat curing books too....more than I thought.

.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

sawsman said:


> Garnish with a few clover leafs and it's the perfect Irish meal !
> 
> Looks good.


I thought the perfect Irish meal was a keg of beer and a redhead... :shock:


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

*Corned Elk*

A nice elk shoulder roast and the corning ingredients:


The roast was pumped with the cure and then stored in a vacuum container for a week:


Don't forget to add the pickling spice bag:


Cooked in crock pot on "low" for 8 hours: 




Good stuff:


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

I bet that left over juice would be good on oatmeal!


----------



## elkmule123 (Aug 14, 2013)

I like throwing in more potatoes, carrots, and onions that would be eaten with the corned beef (meat) and then make mashed potatoes with the all three for another meal.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

'tis that time of year again folks! I pulled out my elk roast this morning and will start the curing process tonight.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

johnnycake said:


> 'tis that time of year again folks! I pulled out my elk roast this morning and will start the curing process tonight.


Yeah! Keep us posted.

Erin go bragh.

.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

I'll get some pictures up later, but here's my brine:

1/4 cup Morton's Quick Cure (12 tablespoons if you want to go that route)
2T finely ground black pepper
1T ground coriander
4 cloves minced garlic
1 cup real maple syrup (the darker the better)
1/2 cup white wine
1 gallon water (1 quart ice 3 quarts water)

Combine cure, spices, garlic, wine, and syrup in a pot with 1 quart water. Boil for 3 minutes, remove from heat. Add ice and remaining water to cool it down. Inject and soak. 

I did 2 elk rump roasts and a bison shoulder roast (this one is pastrami bound, and maybe one of the elk). They'll come out of their bath in about 2 weeks, and we'll proceed from there.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

In the brine:









After a good rinse, and lots of beautiful slime:









Final cooked product. I was pleasantly surprised at the bright color, as I was concerned that the raw meat wasn't as pink as others I've done.










Now to cook the pastramis this weekend. I'm thinking one smoked, one baked. And I'll be getting the next round curing ASAP. I've got about 150lbs of game left from last season and am moving in 2 months so time to get cooking!


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

*Corned Goose*

Just tasted my first attempt at corned goose. I used this brine recipe:

http://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/alton-brown/corned-beef-recipe.html

Saltpeter is KNO3, or potassium nitrate. Morton's Tender Quick is NaNO3, or sodium nitrate. Saltpeter is sold as pellet stump remover, I bought it at IGA.

After brining I cut it up into chunks and pressure canned it. More convenient that way. I added more of the spices used in the brine into the jars and added enough water to just cover the meat, then processed it at 15PSI for 115 minutes.

My wife just tasted it and said it was the best goose ever, and we're going to need sauerkraut for Ruebens.

Pastrami is next.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

It's that time again to bump up this thread. Just got a bunch of caribou roasts and one elk brisket I found hiding in the corner of my freezer injected and in the brine baths this afternoon. Happy Corning everyone!


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

Im inspired. My brine is cooling then it will sit for 2 weeks. This is my first attempt and I have high hopes. Ill give an update in 2 weeks. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

That was a victory. I just ate the best sandwich ever!


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Well Goob, I too have a couple pounds of venison brewing away for the last couple weeks. I used your recipe as did others...a lot of responsibility you've taken on here. Of course, the wife's side of the family is coming over for "Greeny day eats", so if it don't turn out so good...


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

BPturkeys said:


> Well Goob, I too have a couple pounds of venison brewing away for the last couple weeks. I used your recipe as did others...a lot of responsibility you've taken on here. Of course, the wife's side of the family is coming over for "Greeny day eats", so if it don't turn out so good...


Way2go. cool, believe it or not I'm doing corned BEEF this year.

.


----------

